# Bindings for Jones Mountain Twin 12/13



## taylorpoz (Nov 27, 2012)

Any suggestions? I do high speed charger runs and like to hit backcounrty/glades with powder and stuff. I also like to do a couple laps through the park when I'm with friends.

All advice is appreciated :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

malavita or cartel
flux xx30 or dmcc light
k2 company ipo, company or formula
raiden blackhawk or phantom
rome 390/boss or targa

my top choices for suchness.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Company IPO's, or Flow NX2SE's. That is all sir.


----------



## hakujinmike (Feb 3, 2012)

I have the Cartels (restricted model) and they work great with this board. I'm mainly resort groomer rider and the combo has been perfect. Right amount of feel/flex...


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Now IPO, Flux DMCC Light


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Adding Union Atlas/SL/Force....


----------



## taylorpoz (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! Looks like I have some research to do...

Ok preliminary research complete...

Union SL or Flow NX2-SE??

I really like the simplicity of the Atlas, and the slightly softer flex but excellent response/turn initiation is awesome. The NX2 seems to do everything the Atlas does, but has quick entry and slightly better straps (and Nivek seems stoked about them). However, the NX2 has a moderately higher price tag. 

Hmmmm....


----------

